# legislazione, copyright ed anonimato in rete.

## lucapost

Dopo le notizie apparse in rete riguardo il ddl dell'on.Carlucci ed al cosidetto Pacchetto Telecom, leggendo vari commenti apparsi in rete, ho deciso di approfondire le mie conoscenze riguardo alcuni software che dovrebbero garantire una sorta di navigazione anonima. 

Per chi ritenesse di avere poche conoscenze riguardo l'argomento mi sento di consigliare una ricerca su google, oppure su questo forum, con parole chiave del tipo: Netsukuku, Freenet, Gnunet, Tor, Hamachi, Anonet, VPN, ecc.

Se volete farvi una risata, solamente per il modo di esporre le argomentazioni, non quindi per il loro contenuto, vi consiglio di farvi un giretto su http://alessandrobottoni.wordpress.com/.

Che ne pensate? Oltre alle classiche vpn, avete esperienza con altri software di questo genere?

In particolare qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa a riguardo al software p2p Gnunet?

----------

## djinnZ

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> on.Carlucci

 Di fatto l'attuale legge elettorale ha definitivamente consacrato un gruppo trasversale di individui, che in condizioni normali nessuno si sognerebbe di eleggere, la cui unica funzione è firmare provvedimenti assurdi poi prontamente approvati. Anche per compatibilità con la legislazione esistente stai contestando uno dei più fulgidi esempi dell'attività di codesta signora. Vai a vedere cosa ha avuto il coraggio di presentare in passato e capirai.

Presto o tardi riusciranno a trasformare uno stato di diritto in uno stato di common law (ci siamo già vicini per molte cose) e questa proposta ne è un chiaro esempio. Già i famigerati "decreti urbani" ne erano un esempio (con tanto di asineria finale nel voler regolare l'azione del potere esecutivo... povera costituzione).

Oppure basti pensare che un worm rischia di mettere una larga fetta dei router economici a parte di una bootnet ma nessuno se ne è fregato quando in passato virus di infima diffusione e marginale impatto hanno avuto ampio rilievo sulla stampa "ordinaria".

Ma tutto questo va stralciato e riportato negli ultra OT.

Quanto a tor te lo sconsiglio (lo ho abbandonato) in quanto è stato usato usato in passato per attività illegali, la cosa è stata riportata da diversi organi di stampa (dai soliti giornalisti incompetenti e volutamente maleinformati) e potrebbe destare qualche sospetto in taluni supposti tutori dell'ordine, quindi rischieresti di ottenere l'effetto opposto.

in ogni caso restano tutte soluzioni valide a patto che siano in tanti ad usarle ed al momento non è così.

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto a tor te lo sconsiglio (lo ho abbandonato) 
> 
> 

 

Che alternativa consigli?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> in ogni caso restano tutte soluzioni valide a patto che siano in tanti ad usarle ed al momento non è così

 Per i meno smaliziati: se non sforano il muro del 20% dell'utenza non servono a nulla.

----------

## federico

http://www.hackmeeting.org/_wiki/index.php?title=Surveillance_Self-Defense_ovvero_il_%22daily_kit_del_piccolo_informatico_paranoico_illuminato%22

Per chi potra' esserci, sarà proprio questo l'argomento trattato.

Federico

----------

## lucapost

Non c'è dubbio che se la situazione rimarrà come quella attuale in pochi troveranno vantaggio ad utilizzare queste opportunità. 

Ma nel momento in cui gli ISP cercheranno di bloccare (non ho capito ancora come, limitando la banda???) il traffico di materiale coperto da copyright, allora sì comincierà la migrazione dell'attuale traffico p2p verso l'utilizzo di reti cifrate ed anonime.

Comunque c'è anche da considerare che reti come freenet bossono benissimo sopravvivere parallelamente, se non al di fuori, dell'attuale rete internet, utilizzando come canale una normale connessione wifi, come quelle che stanno nascendo gratuitamente in moltissime realtà urbane. 

Sarebbe interessante provare a mettere in piedi una cosa del genere all'interno di una rete universitaria ad esempio, dove immagino si parla già di qualche migliaio di connessioni al giorno. Son davvero pochi gli studenti non interessati al traffico p2p. Ci sarebbe da ridere...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io è già qualche anno che ho intenzione di passare a Freenet (lo preferisco) o gnutella, ma la gente, nella stragrande maggioranza non lo usa. Per tale ragione ho rinunciato. Credo che prima di abbattere il colosso aMule ce ne vorrà di tempo, e questo purtroppo non fa che affossare le nuove e sopracitate tecnologie.

----------

## djinnZ

Vedi che il problema non è il protocollo ma il consentire agli isp di filtrare a prescindere il traffico p2p (e voip) o sconnettere chi ne fa uso anche per cose perfettamente lecite e legali quali le iso. Che usi o meno una connessione criptata non fa differenza, l'idea è vietare il traffico anonimo (e quello criptato alla fine), la cosa va avanti dagli anni '80 ma si sa che la memoria delle masse ignoranti è corta. Leggete meglio ed imparate a leggere tra le righe.

Ovviamente laddove più del 20% dell'utenza fa uso della criptazione un minimo di irrintracciabilità lo si ottiene.

Alle volte dimenticate che chi propone simili aborti legislativi non fa uso del cervello ed è stato scelto proprio perchè manifestamente è idiota.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe da ridere...

 

davvero.

ogni tentativo di scardinare il sistema dal basso può e deve essere provato, almeno negli ambienti dove esiste una sensibilità adeguata.

purtroppo, però, ha molta ragione djinnz: il grosso della battaglia va condotta nel mezzo del campo di combattimento.

io ho installato netsuku all'epoca del primissimo annuncio, ma purtroppo mi sono reso conto che riuscivo a fare rete (a malapena) con me stesso.

fino a quando esisterà il sistema dei dns, che è centralizzato, l'anonimato rimarrà una facoltà in concessione, non un diritto, esposta ai più disonorevoli attacchi della carluccia di turno.

invece, la rete deve diventare uno strumento di comunicazione come le autostrade.

anzi no. come le strade provinciali o le strade comunali. quelle che percorriamo ogni mattina per andare a comperare il latte o a buttare la monnezza.

non bisogna tollerare che siano rese impervie o tortuose da chichessia, per imporre il proprio controllo.

----------

## mack1

Ma trattasi solo di sparate (tipo propaganda elettorale) o tecnicamente è fattibile?

L'isp medio farebbe usare la carta igienica 2 volte ai dipendenti per risparmiare 0.1 cent a foglio..... e se dovessero mettere in piedi una rete che filtri tutto (fino al settimo livello iso/osi?!?!?Altra cosa ambigua di codeste affermazioni è che si fanno grandi proclami senza portare uno straccio di progetto di come poi sarà realizzata tecnicamente la cosa  :Shocked: !!!!) costerà parecchio?E chi paga......Babbo Natale?!?!

Gli azionisti di grandi aziende del settore che vivono sulla libera circolazione dell'informazione (Google,Yhaoo,ISP,ecc) saranno disposti ancora ad investire in un settore che potrebbe essere fortemente "castrato/ridimensionato/limitato".... e codeste aziende rimarranno del tutto impassibili?!?!

Ora se tecnicamente fosse possibile filtrare tutto il traffico, "lasciando" circolare solo quello che non "rompe"(siamo ancora in una democrazia in fondo, ergo non puoi fare quello che ti pare  :Cool:  , o meglio ancora non puoi limitare il traffico se non sussiste un fondato motivo [e qui, secondo me, casca l'asino, perchè deve essere proprio a prova di bomba a livello normativo, altrimenti fanno le solite figure del put, vedi "john dvd"  :Very Happy:  ]!!!

Ed ancora una rete che filtri tutto è (imho!!!) molto più vulnerabile (+ software in esecuzione/+ regole (filtri/acl/fette_di_salame_sugli_occhi))  sotto molti aspetti (DDoS,overflow,bachi vari ed eventuali del So degli apparati di rete/server,cattive configurazioni,ecc), e come reagiranno gli "impettiti" proprietari di botnet gigantesche che fanno milioni (un  remake dell'Estonia?????) di euri/dollars/rubli/yen/arancini_siciliani e si troveranno a chiudere baracca (è logico supporre che, se colpiranno il p2p, tali tecnologie possano essere viste dai malfattori come un pericolo, perché potrebbero essere usate anche contro le loro botnet).

La situazione mi pare molto confusa (come i ragionamenti di certe personalità pubbliche che parlano di networking/p2p), io non comincerei a fasciarmi la testa prima del tempo  :Cool: , comunque, per ogni evenienza, tengo ben lubrificata la mia alabarda spaziale.  

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Ripeto: se leggete quali proposte ed interrogazioni hanno portato certi deputati vi mettete le mani nei capelli.

Il sistema è sempre stato semplice, si elegge un Antonio La Trippa qualsiasi con lo scopo di fargli proporre cose che i grandi del parlamento non possono portare avanti pena la bocciatura alle prossime elezioni, dato che è un deputato "minore" nessuno gli bada troppo o lo si crede un mero scroccone scaldabanco.

Se la Carlucci ultimamente è arrivata agli onori della cronaca (fateci caso prima la si prendeva solo in giro per l'assenteismo e perchè era una cretina) è solo perchè ormai non c'è più il rischio che non venga rieletta, abbiamo perso anche quest'ultima parvenza di democrazia. (e se proprio dovrà essere sacrificata... poco male, il diritto alla pensione lo ha maturato. Ricordate quali partiti non votare alle prossime elezioni... tutti. O di votare alla camera in una maniera ed al senato in un'altra.) Ci sono almeno un altro centinaio di senatori e deputati come lei e ci sono sempre stati.

Il dato di questa legge è che si parla di possibilità, ovvero o accetti che ti controllano o non puoi navigare. Se c'è abbastanza gente che se ne frega ed usa la criptazione (il 20% potrebbe essere un margine sufficiente a garantire un impatto economico tale da costringere gli stessi ISP a preoccuparsi) bene, altrimenti diventerà quello per cui è stata concepita, un modo per zittire le voci scomode.

Provate a documentarvi su quello che successe con Clinton ed il disegno di legge sulla criptazione delle telecomunicazioni, il tasto su cui battono è sempre lo stesso, da troppi anni ormai.

----------

## mack1

@djinnZ hai perfettamente ragione, ma se non ricordo male la storia di Clinton (parli del crypto?!?!), fu un'immensa figuraccia, se ci riprovano dopo 11/12 anni non è andata male  :Wink: :

http://www.mail-archive.com/ctrl%40listserv.aol.com/msg10813.html

E visto che normalmente il modus operandi (sì non sono idiote le proposte, è solo il mondo che non le capisce  :Laughing:  ) è il medesimo ti ripeto che non mi preoccupo più di tanto ( se non vedo non vedo ci credo).Il tutto imho....

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

vallo a dire a quei ragazzi che ci hanno lasciato le penne per dare ad un certo politico la possibilità di trasformare un rudere in una villa... le leggi idiote fanno sempre danno, solo che poi non se ne parla.

Se vai a vedere quell'idiozia di codice di autoregolamentazione internet@minori (guarda caso sotto l'egida di una associazione non reappresentativa che però viene costantemente invitata dove neppure i sindacati e la croce rossa arrivano) si poneva le stesse idee ed è stato applicato, con maggiore severità verso chi dava fastidio.

----------

## mack1

Torno a darti ragione quando descrivi il "modus operandi" di una certa umanità..... credo solo sia difficile applicarlo su vasta scala (Internet), senza progettazione a lungo termine,moooolto denaro, conoscenze approfondite,ecc cose di cui anche tu lamentavi la mancanza in queste "proposte" indecenti..... tutto ciò, a mio modo di pesare la faccenda, genera delle contraddizioni tali per cui o "chiudono" completamente internet (non semplice filtraggio, si stacca la spina definitivamente e tanti saluti) e lo ritengo impossibile per ovvi motivi, o tenteranno di effettuare un filtraggio avanzato (in stile Cina), cosa molto costosa (non solo per le tasche del contribuente, ma per tutto il comparto IT, visto la perdita di valore che ne deriverebbe dal "castramento")e tecnicamente pericolosa.... non solo, ma proprio per un modus operandi da cialtroni, lo faranno pure male, lasciando una porta aperta (quella del garage?!?!) che il solito "john" probabilmente riuscirà a sfruttare (I HOPE  :Cool:  )......

Ma te lo immagini in un sistema totalmente "chiuso" che razza di incubo informatico la gestione di uno zero day.... Os chiusi, reti chiuse, apparati di rete chiusi, ids/ips chiusi (e secondo voi cosa sceglieranno per gestire la sicurezza se non una azienda di comprovata serietà tipo MS) ..... script kiddie power!!!!

Il tutto IMHO!

Ciao

----------

## Scen

 *Profeta di sventura wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the IT doomsday is coming
> 
> 

 

quel giorno prenderò la bicicletta ed andrò a farmi un bel giretto in mezzo al verde nelle campagne  :Smile: 

Non so voi, ma mi sto rendendo sempre più conto, lavorandoci dentro, che l'informatica, e la tecnologia in generale... SI, è bella, è figa, blablabla.... ma non è che ci semplifichi così tanto la vita, anzi! Ce la rende molto più stressante   :Crying or Very sad: 

Detto questo, torno ai miei bei emerge -e system && emerge -e world sulle Gentuzze bedde aziendali (gcc-4.3.2. rulez   :Razz:  )

----------

## lucapost

IMHO, una grandissima limitazione di alcuni servizi che ho provato fin'ora (freenet, openvpn, hamachi), e' che c'e' comunque bisogno dei permessi di amministratore, e non e' solo questione di firewall. 

Questo non mi aggrada,

----------

## federico

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> IMHO, una grandissima limitazione di alcuni servizi che ho provato fin'ora (freenet, openvpn, hamachi), e' che c'e' comunque bisogno dei permessi di amministratore, e non e' solo questione di firewall. 
> 
> Questo non mi aggrada,

 

Quella che tu chiami limitazione, a me pare una cosa ovvia e giusta. Quando lanci uno di quei servizi vai a creare interfacce di rete e a settare punto di routing piuttosto che altre amenita'. Se un utente qualsiasi puo' fare questa cosa, allora la sicurezza generale della macchina decade, e decadrebbero in particolare tutte le reti dove gli amministratori di sistema amministrano, e gli utenti seguono le regole dettate.

----------

## djinnZ

@mack1: ti sbagli, mi pare che l'intenzione sia proprio creare confusione e lasciare un ampio margine di discrezionalità. L'esempio del decreto Urbani 2 (la vendetta, il primo era l'idiozia del backup obbligato da mandare a firenze) e l'asinata successiva di voler dire al potere esecutivo come operare e di lasciar perdere sono eclatanti.

Se rompi le scatole a tutti indistintamente alla fine rischi veramente che cada di nuovo la bastiglia ma se ti limiti ad usare il cavillo per zittire chi protesta (e sono sempre pochi) hai raggiunto lo scopo. Se poi in questo crei i presupposti per vietare l'impiego di tecnologie di criptazione...

Il secondo "beneficio" è avere una comoda scappatoia per intasare gli organi di polizia mettendoli a rincorrer farfalle. Quando a suo tempo ho scoperto di far parte della legione di intercettati sui server di autistici (per un account che ho sempre usato solo ed esclusivamente per postare su ML e Forum pubblici, indicizzati sui motori di ricerca) la cosa che mi ha più fatto incavolare è stato lo spreco. Un giorno la GdF potrebbe dover interrompere intercettazioni e verifiche per crimini gravi e lesivi dell'intero tessuto economico come l'usura per perder tempo a cercare i ragazzini che scaricano film da internet (ed ingorare del tutto indagini su concussioni e riciclaggio).

@scen: L'unico compito del vero "tecnico" è trasformare una comodità in un fastidio.  :Twisted Evil:  La tecnologia usata con mentalità da cavernicoli non funziona (basta vedere quello che hanno combinato in materia di e-governement) e si sa che ogni medaglia ha il suo rovescio. Ti ricordi delle leggende intorno a Nobel per caso? Quando poi aggiungi un autentico intento criminale...

nel frattempo me ne torno a cercare di far intervenire la compagnia telefonica a ripristinarmi il telefono a casa (che forse è stata colpita da un fulmine domenica). porca quella ... [censura]

----------

## lucapost

http://oneswarm.cs.washington.edu/

questo si che è un progetto interessante.

----------

## mack1

Ecco una risposta che mi sembra appropriata alle "evoluzioni"  :Rolling Eyes:   legislative:

http://www.governo.it/GovernoInforma/Dossier/antipirateria/audizioni/audizione_ASSOPROVIDER_contributo.pdf

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Dopo le notizie apparse in rete riguardo il ddl dell'on.Carlucci ed al cosidetto Pacchetto Telecom, leggendo vari commenti apparsi in rete, ho deciso di approfondire le mie conoscenze riguardo alcuni software che dovrebbero garantire una sorta di navigazione anonima. 
> 
> 

 

per l'Italia ci sono novità: http://punto-informatico.it/2611754/PI/Brevi/rete-ha-vinto-resta-libera.aspx

ps: quasi quasi modifico il titolo del thread in "Anonimato in rete e legislazione in Italia ed Europa"   :Wink: 

----------

## mack1

Bene  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!

----------

## lucapost

Si sta avvicinando il momento del voto del Telecom Package.

Ecco una iniziativa: http://www.scambioetico.eu/index.php?PHPSESSID=n6ohfura47fpn8nme32d4mc203&topic=697.msg4049#msg4049

----------

## lucapost

Ecco qualche link:

http://punto-informatico.it/2622670/PI/Commenti/dove-sbaglia-sarkozy.aspx

http://www.anonymous-p2p.org/programs.html

----------

## lucapost

In un'articolo di punto informatico si è trattato un'introduzione al client bittorent anonimo bitblinder.

Sembra un progetto interessante.

----------

## oRDeX

La cosa che non mipiace tantissimo è il concetto di network, all'interno della quale hai diritto a scaricare se e solo se hai condiviso almeno tanta roba quanta ne vuoi scaricare. Non che sia una cosa malvagia, per carità, ma mi pare comunque un limite di qualche tipo

p.s. peccato che sia in python

----------

## lucapost

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> La cosa che non mipiace tantissimo è il concetto di network, all'interno della quale hai diritto a scaricare se e solo se hai condiviso almeno tanta roba quanta ne vuoi scaricare. Non che sia una cosa malvagia, per carità, ma mi pare comunque un limite di qualche tipo
> 
> 

 

Ho letto che questa caratteristica dovrebbe essere stata introdotta per provar a superare quello che sembra uno dei limiti di tor, cioè il limitato numero di proxy. Questo al fine di aumentare la velocità di condivisione. Non ho idea se l'obiettivo sarà raggiunto.

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> p.s. peccato che sia in python

 

meglio in python che in java!   :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

a questo punto perchè non provare, supportare, ed utilizzare Netsukuku? Si risolverebbe ogni problema.

----------

## mack1

Link ad un sito che monitorizza i blocchi effettuati dagli ISP sui nomi di dominio/IP (il servizio è in beta).

Gli obiettivi del servizio:

```

    * Determinare in realtime se un presunto "down" di un sito sia effettivo, o circoscritto ad alcuni provider, o se causato da un'alteramento di DNS o blocchi IP da parte dei provider.

    * Rilevare quali provider, e in che tempi, rispettino le direttive, di blocco o di sblocco.

    * Stilare una classifica dei provider più neutrali

    * Stilare un elenco dei domini bloccati

    * Stilare un elenco dei domini verso cui avviene il redirect

    * Identificare quali provider eseguono blocchi DNS, quali blocchi IP, quali entrambi.

```

http://www.neumon.org/index.php?view=home

Ciao

----------

## oRDeX

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> a questo punto perchè non provare, supportare, ed utilizzare Netsukuku? Si risolverebbe ogni problema.

 

io cerco di seguirlo sin dagli albori..solo che non so, mi pare che spesso le attività degli sviluppatori non siano pubblicizzate più di tanto, quindi il progetto "sembra" che muoia e poi riviva all'improvviso solo quando qualcuno chiede delucidazioni o altro. 

Detto questo, netsukuku ha le basi per essere davvero un gran progetto! Penso che se mai dovesse raggiungere una certa stabilità, sarà sicuramente utilizzabile in piccole/medie realtà (tanto per cominciare) senza problemi

----------

## Peach

@mack1: MOLTO interessante, grazie per il link

@oRDeX: concordo in pieno, mancano i test su strada purtroppo

----------

## lucapost

In molti concordano sulla bontà del progetto netsukuku.

Ma ritengo che fino a quando non si raggiungerà una stabilità negli intervalli di rilascio degli aggiornamenti, il progetto non otterà il meritato successo.

----------

## oRDeX

L'ulteriore problema è che non è ben chiaro in che modo si possa contribuire

----------

## lucapost

Una caratteristica propria di una rete come quella di bitblinder è rendere possibile la navigazione anonima anche nella più conosciuta rete internet.

 *punto informatico wrote:*   

> BitBlinder può infatti essere usato sia come anonimizzatore per il file sharing che come proxy verso la navigazione web standard, e in quest'ultimo caso la riservatezza è garantita (proprio come su TOR) perché all'unico IP noto al server, quello del peer di uscita, non può ragionevolmente essere ascritta nessuna responsabilità di qualsivoglia natura rispetto al materiale a cui si accede attraverso la connessione.

 

Non mi è ben chiaro se questo è direttamente possibile utilizzando netsukuku.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi è ben chiaro se questo è direttamente possibile utilizzando netsukuku.

 

da quello che ho capito, netsukuku genera un network indipendente dai dns.

attualmente, però, i pacchetti di dati viaggiano in rete sulla strada tracciata dai dns, attraversando una sequenza di nodi di distribuzione.

mi domando sia possibile interagire con un sistema netsukuku separato dal proprio computer da un nodo pubblico di distribuzione.

----------

## lordalbert

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> L'ulteriore problema è che non è ben chiaro in che modo si possa contribuire

 

io a dicembre avevo provato a prendere due macchine nella stessa stanza, collegarle e fare delle prove, con dei singoli ping.

Non funzioava molto bene, avevo chiesto info sul chan ufficiale, mi era stato risposto qualcosa tipo "complimenti, sei il primo che tenta di far funzionare in pratica la rete. Noi non abbiamo neanche mai fatto ping"

Non so se stesse scherzando, ma se gli sviluppatori neanche provano il proprio lavoro... siamo messi bene  :Very Happy: 

Però io continuo a sperare...

In tal caso, un modo semplice per contribuire è fare delle prove, e cercare di mettere su una rete locale/cittadina

----------

## oRDeX

Per replicare ad un pò di post insieme volevo sottolineare che Netsukuku ha come scopo quello di inserire un nuovo protocollo di routing IP (livello 3 ISO/OSI). Dato il suo funzionamento, la sua ovvia natura sarebbe quella di funzionare su un'infrastruttura costituita da una rete WIFI AD-HOC. Vista la scarsa superficie attualmente copribile da questa infrastruttura (aspettando il wimax.........) è stato progettato un sistema NTKtoINTERNET che permette ad una rete "logica" netsukuku di funzionare correttamente su un'infrastruttura di qualche tipo già costituita (esempio: normali reti attuali interconnesse da Internet). Questo non garantisce in alcun modo l'anonimità o altro dell'utilizzatore.

Lo scopo di netsuku, più che sull'anonimità, infatti verte verso la costituzione di una infrastruttura di rete non gerarchia ma parzialmente(/totalmente) autoregolamentata e anarchica; facendo sì che non fossero necessari provider "fornitori" della connessione per gestire traffico fra due grosse "sottoreti" di host (L'idea alla base di netsukuku era proprio quella di evitare che ci fossero degli enti superiori che tenessero le redini del gioco).

Spero di non aver detto troppe cretinate  :Razz:  Comunque sia, questo argomento è un pò OT rispetto ad anonimità & co, anche se è davvero tanto interessante   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

anonimato perfetto, direi.

cosa volete di più?

----------

